
Denest: A different way to read threaded comments - alizainf
https://alizain.github.io/denest/
======
mcherm
Hmm...

Definitely DIFFERENT, and I ought to give it a deeper try before giving
serious feedback. But I'll go ahead and give my initial impressions anyway
since you asked. My first thought is that I don't like it much. Probably
because there is too much that isn't visible: I can only see the one path
through the tree that I am currently engaging with.

It might be better if there were some kind of indications to the left and
right that gave the user some sense of the rest of the tree so they felt like
they were navigating around through a tree rather than simply "swiping left or
right" in an oddly hierarchical fashion.

~~~
alizainf
Thanks for the feedback! Yeah it's definitely jarring at first to see just a
single tree.

There are indicators above each comment to show which index you're on right
now, and "prev"/"next" buttons to give you a better sense of other trees on
either side of the comment. It's harder to show more because of space
limitations, though I will continue to iterate!

~~~
mcherm
I gave it a little thought: if the "prev" and "next" buttons included some
visual indicator of how many more items there were in that direction, I think
that would help a lot. Bonus points if it comes with a subtle animation that
makes it look like the items are swinging into view as you navigate.

------
alizainf
Hey everyone, original author here. I've been experimenting with ways to make
threaded comments easier to read, I'd love your thoughts and feedback. When
using the demo, try enabling keyboard mode, it makes navigating a lot faster
and more fun!

